# No email/SMS options under office function



## patelm (Nov 1, 2013)

I VO coded 6NS MY 2014 F25 X3 to enable enhanced Bluetooth function (Bluetooth streaming) which also enabled the office function under main menu. When I go under office menu, I only see contacts and messages. The messages do not have any SMS under even though my phone has loads of text messages. Also I do not see email option to select. 

Any help???


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

patelm said:


> I VO coded 6NS MY 2014 F25 X3 to enable enhanced Bluetooth function (Bluetooth streaming) which also enabled the office function under main menu. When I go under office menu, I only see contacts and messages. The messages do not have any SMS under even though my phone has loads of text messages. Also I do not see email option to select.
> 
> Any help???


email and SMS are under the messages. You need to set messages to all.

if you are using an iPhone then you're out of luck because BMW doesn't support email/text with iPhone. This feature only works with android and blackberry.


----------



## patelm (Nov 1, 2013)

Dagger.....I am using iPhone 5S..bad luck may be they will provide an update soon enough.

Thanks!


----------



## rossy100 (Sep 28, 2007)

I am using office functions (mainly SMS) with an iphone 5S. Can be a bit intermittent to work but it is definitely possible. You have to ensure the following are turned on:

1. In the connections - Bluetooth settings make sure office is ticked
2. In the Bluetooth profile on the phone make sure notifications are enabled for the car


----------



## patelm (Nov 1, 2013)

I tried it with Samsun Galaxy S4 and that didn't work for me either. I am thinking it might be something that I am doing is incorrect. I ensured that Office is selected under bluetooth for both (iPhone and Galaxy) and still nothing from any of those phones....i just enable Notifications on iPhone so I will check that out as well..

Thanks


----------



## LesAshmore (Dec 22, 2013)

I have used it with Samsung S4 I just ensured the following as Rossy100 stated
1. In the connections - Bluetooth settings make sure office is ticked
2. In the Bluetooth profile on the phone make sure notifications are enabled for the car

I have all emails and SMS messages


----------



## jool (Jul 13, 2006)

I have both emails and SMS under message, but only SMS can sync with by S3.
Did anyone here can sync with the email and share how the setting is. Thx.


----------



## pweber84 (Feb 2, 2013)

Are you sure you shared everything for bluetooth, your BMW should be able to fetch all info from your phone.


----------



## LesAshmore (Dec 22, 2013)

Have you also activated the email account in Connected drive ?


----------



## jool (Jul 13, 2006)

pweber84 said:


> Are you sure you shared everything for bluetooth, your BMW should be able to fetch all info from your phone.


I am not sure I hv shared, how I can check or activate it?
Thx.


----------



## jool (Jul 13, 2006)

LesAshmore said:


> Have you also activated the email account in Connected drive ?


I dont hv the email account in connected drive. Can you share how to activate it.
Thx


----------



## LesAshmore (Dec 22, 2013)

jool said:


> I dont hv the email account in connected drive. Can you share how to activate it.
> Thx


You need to log in to your account on Bmw-connecteddrive.com and activate an email account (yours) then the emails will be downloaded automatically and you will get a notification on screen that you have mail


----------



## jool (Jul 13, 2006)

LesAshmore said:


> You need to log in to your account on Bmw-connecteddrive.com and activate an email account (yours) then the emails will be downloaded automatically and you will get a notification on screen that you have mail


Thanks, as BMW Connected service not yet ready at my location.
Means I can't have this, or there have another way to register?


----------



## kon (Jan 6, 2013)

jool said:


> Thanks, as BMW Connected service not yet ready at my location.
> Means I can't have this, or there have another way to register?


The email function doesn't work very well with IOS and maybe Android (natively at least). Blackberry will not have this problem. This is likely to be a BMW 'problem'. I've seen there being a workaround available to get email "everytime" in Android, but need to dig around more...


----------



## JacksonY (Nov 5, 2008)

I use an iPhone5... and SMS seems to only work for messages received that connected session...


----------



## Yellowx5 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hello all,
I am using I phone 5 with ios7.0.4 software. I can get my e mails to show in my new F15 x5 but my SMS messages will not appear. I didn't buy the car with enhanced Bluetooth as I was told by the dealership that this was just a phone cradle option. What do I need to do to display my SMS messages in the car?



Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi,

I have a Samsung S4; my 2014 328i reads Text messages through Bluetooth just fine, BUT car doesn't display EMails that are on the phone -- I also have Office checked under Bluetooth. Supposedly, the newest version of Android. v4.4.2 (KitKat), was to fix that, BUT I just downloaded that on my phone and still no joy!

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Voogan (Jun 18, 2004)

Rsnic said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a Samsung S4; my 2014 328i reads Text messages through Bluetooth just fine, BUT car doesn't display EMails that are on the phone -- I also have Office checked under Bluetooth. Supposedly, the newest version of Android. v4.4.2 (KitKat), was to fix that, BUT I just downloaded that on my phone and still no joy!
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?


I am in the same boat here. I have a Samsung Note 3 paired with a 2014 335i w/ Tech. I dont see how to get email. Would love to have that...calender would be awesome as well. =) Though I don't think its a thing yet.


----------



## snj1013 (Jul 13, 2011)

Rsnic said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a Samsung S4; my 2014 328i reads Text messages through Bluetooth just fine, BUT car doesn't display EMails that are on the phone -- I also have Office checked under Bluetooth. Supposedly, the newest version of Android. v4.4.2 (KitKat), was to fix that, BUT I just downloaded that on my phone and still no joy!
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?


Not to get too far off track, but lose the vinyl bra and get a clear one.


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

LesAshmore said:


> I have used it with Samsung S4 I just ensured the following as Rossy100 stated
> 1. In the connections - Bluetooth settings make sure office is ticked
> 2. In the Bluetooth profile on the phone make sure notifications are enabled for the car
> 
> I have all emails and SMS messages


I have a Samsung S4 (it now has Android 4.4.2). I unpaired the phone from the car and then repaired them. All 4 items are checked in the car as per 1 above, BUT am not sure what is meant by item 2 -- all I get are text (SMS) messages, but no EMail


----------



## login001 (Jul 12, 2013)

Dodge DeBoulet said:


> I came across this thread in attempting to get my Android phone's email working with my new '14 535ix. I was unsuccessful at first (SMS worked, though), but everything's working fine now.
> 
> The issue in my case was that I'd never configured the HTC Stock email app. All of my email accounts are hosted one way or another on Google's GMail, so I had simply installed the GMail app to access them from my phone. Unfortunately, the GMail app doesn't support the Message Access Protocol Bluetooth profile, so that's why I wasn't having any luck.
> 
> I've since configured the Stock email app for a couple of email accounts and can now see them in Office along with my texts, and can filter as needed. I didn't even have to re-pair my phone.


What do you call "Stock email app" ?
Could you please give some links to play.google.com.

Thanks



Dodge DeBoulet said:


> Re: My BMW Remote - I disagree. I've installed it on my phone, activated my account throuh the BMW Assist phone number, and can do a number of fairly cool things with my car such as flash the headlights, sound the horn, lock the doors, send it locations from Google Maps (using my phone, of course), locate it via GPS, and turn on the climate system to freshen the air in the car before entering it.
> 
> It is available in the US, but apparently isn't compatible with some phones. There was a recent update that expanded the compatibility list, though, and it appears to be working fine for me.


REMOTE is fine but my car did not receive this option. I will try to add 6AP

Is CONNECTEDDRIVE.com available now in the US ?
Seems not yet !
https://www.bmw-connecteddrive.com/cdp/release/internet/servlet/welcome


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Dodge DeBoulet said:


> I came across this thread in attempting to get my Android phone's email working with my new '14 535ix. I was unsuccessful at first (SMS worked, though), but everything's working fine now.
> 
> The issue in my case was that I'd never configured the HTC Stock email app. All of my email accounts are hosted one way or another on Google's GMail, so I had simply installed the GMail app to access them from my phone. Unfortunately, the GMail app doesn't support the Message Access Protocol Bluetooth profile, so that's why I wasn't having any luck.
> 
> ...


Dodge DeBoulet,

First off, glad to see that you can get EMail through your Android phone displayed on your iDrive!

I have a 2014 328i with Tech package and a Samsung S4 phone, which I have the stock EMail app (white envelope with red @ sign in its center) set up and receive EMail on my phone -- this works great; additionally, because I have phone Bluetooth paired with car, can use hands-free phone & text (SMS) messages are displayed on iDrive fine, BUT for the life of me, I can not get EMail to show up on iDrive

What were the steps you did to both car and phone to work this next step in the digital integration frontier?

BTW, I agree My BMW Remote finally works quite well; ConnectedDrive for Android still has some way to go to catch up to its iPhone sibling.

Thanks


----------



## Dodge DeBoulet (Jul 1, 2014)

login001 said:


> What do you call "Stock email app" ?
> Could you please give some links to play.google.com.
> 
> Thanks


I don't have a link for the Play Store; it's not listed there. The name in App Info is "Mail", Version 8.0.763883. The application is "com.htc.android.mail" so I'm assuming it's an HTC-specific application. It's a system app and there's no option to uninstall it, although I had frozen it with Titanium Backup (my phone is rooted).



> REMOTE is fine but my car did not receive this option. I will try to add 6AP
> 
> Is CONNECTEDDRIVE.com available now in the US ?
> Seems not yet !
> https://www.bmw-connecteddrive.com/cdp/release/internet/servlet/welcome


No, not yet, but I'm not sure that it's needed if phone integration is working properly.


----------



## Dodge DeBoulet (Jul 1, 2014)

Rsnic said:


> Dodge DeBoulet,
> 
> First off, glad to see that you can get EMail through your Android phone displayed on your iDrive!
> 
> ...


My Mail app doesn't have the red @ in the center; in fact, the icon looks like a mailbox:








Check your app drawer; maybe there's another mail program? The icon you describe sounds like it might be the Verizon mail app, which came installed on my previous phone (Motorola Razr MAXX) but isn't present on my HTC One M8.

The only steps I performed to activate Mail (once I discovered that GMail didn't support MAP) were to unfreeze the HTC Mail app and configure it for my two primary GMail/Google Apps accounts. For both I configured the app to use the IMAP protocol, using the Google-recommended server names, port numbers and authentication/security mechanisms. After that, email appeared in iDrive with no further configuration. I'm quite confident that the specific configuration settings I used for my Mail program to access the Google servers has no impact on MAP support, though; the ability to access mail from iDrive had everything to do with which app I was using to fetch mail on my phone.


----------



## Dodge DeBoulet (Jul 1, 2014)

Quick followup: The search results I've found seems to indicate that success with the Galaxy S4 is very spotty across all car manufacturers, but results were better when running KitKat (the latest version of the Android OS).

As I mentioned previously, I'm using an HTC One M8, so my success may be solely related to the fact that I'm using that particular phone.


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Think you may be right; perhaps, there is some alternative EMail App that can overcome the problem -- have gone back to my cellphone carrier and asked their wizards -- who knows??

Thanks


----------

